

Google Mail Hacked? - piramida
http://www.securelist.com/ru/blog/32625/Massovyy_vzlom_ili_Gmail_bag
Russian security company "Kaspersky lab" reports infiltration into a number of gmail accounts. Seems to range across all accounts with different passwords. Trojan? Gaia sources?<p>This report (and follow ups) in english:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=77127463d8f40cb6&#38;hl=en<p>Kaspersky report (russian):
http://www.securelist.com/ru/blog/32625/Massovyy_vzlom_ili_Gmail_bag
======
piramida
This report from Kaspersky lab is in russian, but there are reports in english
see the google question and follow up comments:

[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=77127...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=77127463d8f40cb6&hl=en)

Could be a trojan stealing gmail passwords, or a Gaia-related hack? Any other
sources?

